
Ask HN:  Where can I find archived dark web content? - halturing
I&#x27;m conducting a research project and specifically interested in archived hacker forum discussions of exploits.
======
syntheticcorp
Maybe have a look in Gwern’s dark net market archives , they may have some
hacker forums included. [https://www.gwern.net/DNM-
archives](https://www.gwern.net/DNM-archives)

~~~
halturing
Thanks this is helpful. It's limited to 2013-2015 but links to the following U
of Arizona study which references an archive of IRC channels between 09/2016
and 01/2018:
[https://www.gwern.net/docs/sr/2018-du.pdf](https://www.gwern.net/docs/sr/2018-du.pdf)

------
aaron695
Hackers only hang out on the Dark Web in movies.

They are barely even on the Deep Web.

~~~
halturing
So I take it your view is that it would be very difficult - if not impossible
- to ever archive most communications of blackhats regarding exploits?

~~~
aaron695
The opposite.

I'm saying they are on the open web.

Their sites are indexed by Google.

But there is a Survivor bias. All the article you read are going to
concentrate on easy to access material. So how much is deep web is hard to
guess. But I haven't heard of much on the Dark Web.

